# When it comes tax time



## amber (Jan 4, 2007)

Which do you all prefer...do you do your own with a tax program such as Turbo tax, go to a private accountant, do your own, or go to a popular place?

I typically go to a popular place, but their fees are getting outrageous to do simple taxes.

Thoughts?


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 4, 2007)

I do accounting work for a living, but I have used Turbo Tax.  It's kinda fun, although it only includes the federal form.  For the state form, you have to purchase an add on.  The forms aren't hard to figure out on your own, if you have a simple return.  The problem anymore is getting a book - so many people are doing it through programs or services that they don't send them out anymore.

BC


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2007)

I use Turbo Tax. I find it very easy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2007)

I worked in finance.  For many years, I did taxes by hand.  As things got complicated, I switched to TurboTax.  It works quite well and you don't have to know accounting to use it.


----------



## Dove (Jan 5, 2007)

Since I lost Paul Oct.23,2006 will I still be able to file for 2 or am i going to have to file for the year as a single??

He always did our taxes so I am in the dark..
Marge


----------



## auntdot (Jan 5, 2007)

Am virtually certain, if they have not changed things very recently, you can file jointly for '06.

Used tdo them by hand but now use TurboTax.  It is great, if you suddently find a statement for 5 dollars interest you forgot to add you just put it in and the rest is calculated instantly without having to crank through all of the numbers by yourself.

Also can enter data (interest, dividends) that sort of thing as the papers come in and don't have to do it all at once.

Con't care what I have to pay for TurboTax (it's pretty reasonable though) would do it.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 5, 2007)

DH does ours, and other's, taxes. He switched to Turbo Tax a few years ago.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 5, 2007)

We use a CPA. Used to do turbo tax, but we made the switch a few years back due to a few extra holdings and such.

John


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 5, 2007)

CPA for many years!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2007)

i used turbo tax for years, but switched to my wife's tax "advisor" when we got married. i was going to do them myself this year, but it's worth not having to deal with all of the hassle for $200, and i'm patronizing a small business.


----------



## Run_Out (Jan 5, 2007)

My wife is the tax guy here, she uses turbo tax. She loves it, says it so easy 
I could do it.

later


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 5, 2007)

We use Turbo Tax.  The first year we had to buy the add-on for State (but they had a deal on it at Best Buy if you bought both).  I joined their online panel (they just ask you a few questions every year) and they now include the State and a couple other things with mine (and they sent me a T-Shirt).  I had them automatically renew mine so they sent it to me automatically this year.  

 Barbara
P.S. When I say "we" use Turbo Tax, I mean me.  I love doing that kind of thing and James doesn't, so I do it.


----------



## Jules582 (Jan 5, 2007)

My boyfriends dad does our taxes with turbo tax. It's fast, easy, I don't have to pay and the refund comes rather quickly. I love it!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2007)

does anyone else live in a different state from whee you work?

turbo tax makes the federal 1040 very easy, even when itemizing, and a state download from the state in which your job resides makes that pretty easy as well.

but i live in a different state from my job. i've found turbo tax doesn't handle dual states well. you have to calculate your home state tax based on credit given to other jurisdictions, but not all items are allowable deductions or exclusions, or even considered income (such as some benefits, pension, or company paid life insurance) in both states.

denial ain't just a river in egypt, ya know.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm filing my taxes this weekend using Turbo Tax.    I think this is my 10th year using TT Premier.   Good stuff and makes taxing filing fun.


----------



## Souschef (Feb 25, 2018)

I use TT myself, but unfortunately, I have to use another program when I volunteer at the Senior Center. It is an arrangement with the IRS and AARP to volunteer to prepare taxes for seniors and low income people.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2018)

I have to figure out what is needed to file this year since Shrek is not able to sign the paperwork.  Any ideas/advice from you tax filing fiends out there? (that is not a spelling error...I hate doing taxes)


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 25, 2018)

My ex-BIL is a CPA, and has done my taxes for the last 20+ years.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 25, 2018)

I used to do my own before I purchased a condominium. I got somewhat confused, so I went to H&R Block.  Wow, what a mistake that was. They hire wet behind the ear CPA's or worse. I was assured that I qualified for the Obama stimulus package. They charged me $400 and when I went to collect the stimulus package money, I was told I missed the cutoff amount. Thanks for nothing H&R Block.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2018)

My uncles used to call them H&R Crook..


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 25, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to figure out what is needed to file this year since Shrek is not able to sign the paperwork. Any ideas/advice from you tax filing fiends out there? (that is not a spelling error...I hate doing taxes)


 
I'm almost positive that you can still file 'married and jointly' the calendar year of the death of a spouse, sign your name where he would have signed, and then write 'deceased'.  

I'm pretty sure that's the info my mom and I were told when my father passed away.  I don't remember whether or not we had to supply a death cert.  

Maybe Souschef will be along soon to answer, he knows this stuff inside and out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks, Cheryl.  Mostly I need to know so I can get my taxes filed this week, but if I have to wait for the death cert...wait to make the appointment when I have it in hand.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 25, 2018)

I found this, it doesn't mention the need for a death cert, this may be helpful info:

https://www.taxact.com/support/742/2016/death-of-taxpayer-prior-to-filing-return

_*"....If a taxpayer died before filing a return for 2016, the taxpayer's  spouse or personal representative may have to file and sign a return for  that taxpayer. A personal representative can be an executor,  administrator, or anyone who is in charge of the deceased taxpayer's  property. *If the deceased taxpayer did not have to file a return but had  tax withheld, a return must be filed to get a refund. *The person who  files the return must enter "Deceased," the deceased taxpayer's name,  and the date of death across the top of the return. If this information  is not provided, it may delay the processing of the return....."*_


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 25, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to figure out what is needed to file this year since Shrek is not able to sign the paperwork.  Any ideas/advice from you tax filing fiends out there? (that is not a spelling error...I hate doing taxes)





The IRS has a help line you can call.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 25, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> The IRS has a help line you can call.



Post of the day.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 26, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to figure out what is needed to file this year since Shrek is not able to sign the paperwork.  Any ideas/advice from you tax filing fiends out there? (that is not a spelling error...I hate doing taxes)





If you file electronically (E-File)  there is no hand-signing.
Are you using a tax software like TurboTax?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I used to do my own before I purchased a condominium. I got somewhat confused, so I went to H&R Block.  Wow, what a mistake that was. They hire wet behind the ear CPA's or worse. I was assured that I qualified for the Obama stimulus package. They charged me $400 and when I went to collect the stimulus package money, I was told I missed the cutoff amount. Thanks for nothing H&R Block.



Their staff are not typically CPAs. My mom did the bookkeeping for her own company for over 20 years; after she sold it and retired, she decided to do some work part-time for H&R Block and went through their training program. After that, she refused to work for them because she didn't like their business model.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 26, 2018)

When using these softwares, as soon as you log on they look for the latest updates for any changes in the tax law.    So basically, you're up to date as far as any changes go at the time of your filing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2018)

roadfix said:


> When using these softwares, as soon as you log on they look for the latest updates for any changes in the tax law.    So basically, you're up to date as far as any changes go at the time of your filing.



We've been using Turbo Tax for many years as well. It definitely makes filing easier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> I found this, it doesn't mention the need for a death cert, this may be helpful info:
> 
> https://www.taxact.com/support/742/2016/death-of-taxpayer-prior-to-filing-return
> 
> _*"....If a taxpayer died before filing a return for 2016, the taxpayer's  spouse or personal representative may have to file and sign a return for  that taxpayer. A personal representative can be an executor,  administrator, or anyone who is in charge of the deceased taxpayer's  property. *If the deceased taxpayer did not have to file a return but had  tax withheld, a return must be filed to get a refund. *The person who  files the return must enter "Deceased," the deceased taxpayer's name,  and the date of death across the top of the return. If this information  is not provided, it may delay the processing of the return....."*_



Thank you Cheryl!  My Google brain is not working right now. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> The IRS has a help line you can call.



Thanks, Andy.  I completely forgot about the Help Line.



roadfix said:


> If you file electronically (E-File)  there is no hand-signing.
> Are you using a tax software like TurboTax?



No, I will be going to H&R Block as I have in the last 8 years, I have never had a problem with them.  In fact they have saved me large amounts of money in the past. Definitely worth the fees I paid.

I was just asking, so I could get there with all the information needed, without having to run around for documents.


----------

